# Stock Artists



## BoldArtist (Dec 21, 2017)

I am wondering if there are others selling on stock sites? I use Bigstock and Shutterstock to sell images. Shutterstock is much more picky and rejects a lot of my work, 35-40%!


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 21, 2017)

Not worth it to sell on those sites.  You make a fraction of a penny per sale.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2017)

Yep. Income from stock images ain't what it once was.

Back in the day a photographer that had the right kind of images at the right stock house(s) could make 'real money' from stock.
My best year for income from stock images was 1988.

A couple of years later Getty started consolidating the industry by buying up independent stock houses. Corbis was the next big player and it's been downhill ever since.

The somewhat later but big shift from predominantly Rights-Managed (RM) licensing to predominantly Royalty-Free (RF) licensing was the last straw.


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 24, 2017)

1. I use them for free online portfolio space. 2. Number of sales for an artist also matters when it comes to a resume/curriculum vitae for proof people like your work.


----------

